# clipping DVD ??



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey everyone , does anybody know where I can buy a goat clipping DVD ? I have found several for cattle but can't seem to find one for goats.Thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What kind of goats? If you are looking for boer does (probably bucks too) a friend of mine gave me a dvd called Fit To Win. She said it was pricy but for someone who has never clipped before I thought it was pretty good. I also liked the fact he told you where to buy all his grooming stuff


----------



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Where did they get it ? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Google search chances fit to win and it should take you to his page should come up. If you can't find it by the time I get home I'll see if I can find it and send you the link


----------



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Found it . Thank you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great!! And your welcome


----------

